# Twenty gauge O/U



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking for a good training gun for pigeons or ducks.

Anybody got some ideas on some nice little guns they like to use for training and/or maybe some upland hunting?

Thanks
WRL


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what your price range is but I have a SKB o/u and use it for everything. I have a few others but always go back to this one.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Beretta, if you have the money and are buying new. 

Anything you find that you like if buying used. 

I used to check out all the gun stores for the same thing in 12 gauge for years. I found it at a Gander Mountain. A new discontinued style of Winchester that was marked down a few hundred dollars. They still make the gun only with a different name. Used to be called a Supreme and now it's a Premier I think. It's been good, made in Belgium for Browning/Winchester similar to a Beretta. But now I don't get to look for one anymore...Gander Mountain is always having sales and clearances if you have any near you.

All the manufacturers make a decent O/U for around $1200. There are some cheap ones for around $500 that I'm sure will work, but they aren't much to look at.

Good luck,
John Lash


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

WRL said:


> Looking for a good training gun for pigeons or ducks.
> 
> Anybody got some ideas on some nice little guns they like to use for training and/or maybe some upland hunting?
> 
> ...


Mossburg makes a decent o/e. For what you ar looking to do it would be a nice gun if it fits. Less than $500 new.


----------



## coonsmen (Aug 10, 2009)

id go wityh a lc smith o/u he makes a real nice gun for right under 1000. i bought one for my fience and now im going to buy one.


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Stoger Condor O/U 20 gauge that is a very nice gun to shoot.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beretta. If you want really lightweight, check out Ugartechea from LionCountrySupply. For the money, I couldn't find a better, lighter 20ga. (sidexside)


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Just bought a Cynergy Feather 20 gauge. 5.0# dripping wet. Hopefully this will be my new grouse gun for climbing those high peaks that aren't eroding fast enough for my legs. I get to shoot it for clays tomorrow!


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Richard McCullough said:


> I have a Stoger Condor O/U 20 gauge that is a very nice gun to shoot.


X2 on that one... Quite cheap too


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Lee
CZ is a good priced O/U. I have a high end model that shoots great, as far as my aim, thats another story.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Richard McCullough said:


> I have a Stoger Condor O/U 20 gauge that is a very nice gun to shoot.


I'm looking for a Youth model of the Stoeger Condor O/U 20 guage. But looks like a special order. HPW


----------

